# Pines PGC, PGD, GND, VCC, VPP



## Rage10 (Oct 24, 2011)

Acabo de terminar de armar el ICD2, para el PIC16F84A, pero no se si los pines que estoy utilizando son los correctos, tengo miedo de quemar el PIC.

PGC: pin 12.
PGD: pin 13.
GND: pin 5.
VCC: pin 14.
VPP: pin 4.

Estan bien conectados los pin de PIC16F84a?

Gracias.


----------



## ars (Oct 24, 2011)

Revisaste la hoja de datos a ver que dice?


----------



## BKAR (Oct 24, 2011)

cualquier dibujito de la serie16F no dice eso?
mmm si por todos lados estan los RB.x RB.x AN.x, y esos, peor no como buscas..

ahí ta la distribución de los pines y las demás series
http://www.sitionica.com.ar/icsp.htm


----------



## lubeck (Oct 24, 2011)

si esta bien no???

segun veo es el 16f84a, este es de 18pines, 

y segun el link de BKAR

Microcontroladores de 18 pines línea 16F

Pin 14 = Vdd   (voltaje positivo)
Pin 4 =  Vpp  (voltaje de programación)
Pin 12 = Ck     (ICSPCLK – PGC)
Pin 13 = Data  (ICSPDAT - PGD)
Pin 5 = Gnd   (negativo Vss)

y segun rage10

PGC: pin 12.
PGD: pin 13.
GND: pin 5.
VCC: pin 14.
VPP: pin 4.

o la desvelada me esta afectando??

bue.. aunque despues de dos horas o ya funciono o ya se quemo


----------



## BKAR (Oct 24, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> ....si esta bien no???
> o la desvelada me esta afectando??
> bue.. aunque despues de dos horas o ya funciono o ya se quemo



igual yo..

si esta bien..sera la desvelada
la única diferencia es llamar VCC a VDD..
que son notaciones para diferentes tecnologías..TTL Y CMOS
Vol Colector a Colector y Vol Drenador a Drenador
como Vss a Gnd...Vol Surtidor a Surtidor,bueno pero ese no es el tema


----------

